# help



## gazzafletch (Apr 13, 2013)

Just put 
my buck in the cage with my doe it was all going ok for 1 min then he tried to go in the hut and my doe went crazy n had my buck I had to rescue him, how come shes gone crazy for?


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Are your intentions to breed the two? As far as I know, putting the buck in the does cage is a bad idea, as does tend to be more territorial. I have had much success putting the does in the bucks cage. It makes me a little bit worried that you didn't know this, if you are trying to breed them, and that you may not be well prepared. There is a lot one must know before breeding mice, it's not as simple as it may seem. Are you prepared to have to cull some babies if the litter is too large? What if the doe has birthing complications, would she receive vet care or would you be ready to cull her? These are only a couple of thing's you must be prepared for, so much can go wrong, and there is a lot to think about. Or maybe I'm wrong, maybe you have done all of your research, but if you could answer the above questions it would give me a clue if you are ready or not.


----------



## gazzafletch (Apr 13, 2013)

yeah ive read up alot with it but it never said anything bout that on sites. i dnt think cullin will bother me tbh. i was more in shock how she went from super placid to a muni t rex


----------



## Rodentman (Feb 18, 2013)

Yea you should never put the buck in the doe's cage as she will be defensive about her environment.

Always doe in Buck's cage or in neutral cage, same with rats.


----------

